# Browser Wars: The Next Generation



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Two browser updates in less then a week, how exciting 

Microsoft Internet Explorer 7.0
Mozilla Firefox 2.0


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Definitely exciting. Have not had a lot of time on IE, but I do like what I see in FF RC2. Love the built in Spell check. With IE doing the automatic update thing, going to make it hard on a lot of companies. IE 7 does not work with some of our existing software so I am sure we will be scrambling for a while.

Just checked out the site.. FF has not gone gold from what I can see and is still at RC3. Did I miss something?


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

IE 7.0 isn't yet available nationwide as an automatic update. MS is planning for that within the next month AIRC.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

FF 2.0 just released. Just downloaded it. Installed fine.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Just downloaded it myself. Here's a link to the release notes, documenting the new features in FF 2.0
http://en-us.www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/2.0/releasenotes/


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> Just checked out the site.. FF has not gone gold from what I can see and is still at RC3. Did I miss something?


Nope, didn't miss anything. I posted the links before I went to bed hoping by the time anyone saw this thread FF2.0 would be live, but obviously I didn't take into account the west coast members


----------



## mruk69 (Jul 26, 2003)

Just in case you didn't notice remember the menu on top in ie6 (file, edit, etc.) well in IE7 if you press the alt key you will see it. To turn it off again do the same.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

I've got them both running and IE is a slug on my laptop. FF is still my browser of choice. 

John


----------



## mruk69 (Jul 26, 2003)

I got to test out the Phising filter in IE7 today.

I had received an email supposedly from Paypay (I knew it was fake), the email claimed that I had to log in to my acount because a foreign IP had tried to access it.

I clicked the link it opened up IE7 and errored out and said that this website was reported for phising and cannot be accessed.

So at least it does what it is suppose to.


----------



## BearsFan (Apr 22, 2002)

On a PC = Firefox, the only way to go

On a Mac = Camino or Safari


----------



## mruk69 (Jul 26, 2003)

I use opera, IE7 and firefox they are all as reliable as each other.

I am however sick and tired of the morons who go out and think that Firefox is the best. Firefox also has its issues and have recently had to fix many security problems themselves.
In Short use them all.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

IE is popular because MS bundles it as a part of Windows. For years, Netscape was a better browser than IE. Mozilla came along and attracted a LOT of people who were not happy with IE. When Mozilla.org came out with Firefox, it became an instant hit. It's more user friendly than IE, more secure (yes, people have found an occasional security problem, but these are fixed quickly) and doesn't suffer from bloat like IE. IE traditionally has had far greater vulnerability, which has hopefully been fixed in IE7. 

For some time now, Firefox has been my browser of choice and Google Mail my email client. I've used IE and Outlook Express only when I have to, for example, when visiting sites that will only work with IE.


----------

